# Unitronic Eurokracy 2016 Sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its *Eurokracy 2016 Sale* starting June 3rd 2016 extending through June 17th 2016!



*$100 OFF** for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation, when you Pre-Register for your flash at the show, between June 3rd through June 17th.
*$50 OFF** for NEW Unitronic Performance software installation, at the show.
*Up to 20% OFF** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, at the show.


Be sure to *Pre-Register* for your Unitronic Performance Software flash to receive the FULL discount at Eurokracy 2016! Pre-registration ends Friday, June 17th 2016 at 8pm.



*Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
**Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------



## Shrumms (May 6, 2021)

I've seen the most beautiful GTI ever two days ago! Eurokracy Montreal 2021 is impressive this year. And though we waited for this event so long, it's been going on with a perfect pace and pleasant people. I do my projects with @aquiladesign


----------

